# WW2 Russian Arctoc Convoys 1941 -1945



## Michael Wise (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello

I'm looking for information about Ronald Arthur Wise who served in The Royal Navy during WW2. He was a Stoker and did escort mission's on the Russian Arctic Convoys. He served on HMS Keppel and other destroyers.

I am also looking for a copy of 'The Russian Convoys' by S S Schofield, (I think!' and was first published in 1964.

I sincerely hope someone can help me.

Best wishes

Michael Wise


----------

